# Building plow for utility tractor, hydrolics question



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I got an older Curtis plow that im going to attach to the front of my utility tractor. I want to run the angle cylinders off of the tractors hydrolic hook ups in the rear of the tractor. My question is, how do i hook up the hydrolics of the tractor to both of the cylinders of the plow? It sounds too simple to just hook the feed into one cylinder and the return into another but I have no clue to be honest.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Elwer Lawn Care;1088603 said:


> I got an older Curtis plow that im going to attach to the front of my utility tractor. I want to run the angle cylinders off of the tractors hydrolic hook ups in the rear of the tractor. My question is, how do i hook up the hydrolics of the tractor to both of the cylinders of the plow? It sounds too simple to just hook the feed into one cylinder and the return into another but I have no clue to be honest.


That is how you do it. 

Don't forget the crossover relief valve.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Thats what I remembered reading about some time ago but couldnt remember. Can you give me more of an explination of what it is or where it installs.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

look up the curtis parts website, the drawings and part numbers are right there


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Doesn't the Curtis have the pump in the A-frame? Simple 12v hookup and save the tractor to run hydraulics elsewhere. I have been watching for a cheap Curtis to mount to my front end loader and use their hydraulics since I am out of outlets on my tractor with the loader and the blade on the back and don't really want to get into more valves. I have a Fisher MM that I guess I will be using unless I find one SOON. Our last February has scarred me. 
Massey 275 How bout you?
Chad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

you know what, i never looked into it much since i dropped it up back by the woods. i know there is a plastic cover covering something but never researched it much. but ill have to check.
putting it on a McCormick CT28


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I should of looked at the plow better before now. There is a pump so that should make it easier. Can also make my own controls so i have easier access when angling the plow. Not bad for only spending 300 on this plow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Problem is your tractor may not have enough alternator to operate the plow motor.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

thats true, i wondered about that


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll save you the worry and trade you my Fisher for it Alternators are easy also (for mine atleast).
Is it 4wd/assist?
Chad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Im actually not certain if it has it or not. Here is a picture of what its going on...


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/4/6/5464-mccormick-intl-ct28.html
50 amp alternator 
Looks like they are 4wd though. Ag or turf tires? Are you mounting it on the loader?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

ya they are 4wd. They call them industrial tires which seem to be a litle less nobby as true ag tires. Yes mounting to the loader.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

ahhh, the pics are bigger now... 
Good luck, I hope it works as good as I plan 
Chad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Just an update, I found a good deal on a slightly used boss plow for my truck so this plow has just been sitting. Thinking about trying to sell this plow just the way it is now or take the pump off and make it to work on a skid steer and sell it next fall. That would give me time to fabricate it up over the summer.


----------

